# Brake Dust!!!!



## swiftmetal (Jan 1, 2006)

How can i remove the baked on brake dust from my nice new wheels? Tried tar remover, bilberry, everything!!


----------



## deanquartermain (Jun 28, 2008)

Purple Rain


----------



## swiftmetal (Jan 1, 2006)

Seems quite a few people on here experience the same thing with BMW brake pads, i just cant shift it even if i put bilberry on neat! 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

IronX will sort it mate but if you dont have any and your desperate get some Wonder Wheels Custom, its there version of Ironx plus a heavy duty wheel cleaner, this worked real wonders on my wheels and left hardly anything for Ironx to remove


----------



## Liam_89 (Mar 17, 2011)

Check out my thread 
This stuff works brilliantly 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=273482
:thumb:


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Shinyvec said:


> IronX will sort it mate but if you dont have any and your desperate get some Wonder Wheels Custom, its there version of Ironx plus a heavy duty wheel cleaner, this worked real wonders on my wheels and left hardly anything for Ironx to remove


.............is that stuff acid free please?.:thumb:


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

Wolfs Decon Gel or IronX


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Iron X or Autosmart Smart Wheels :thumb:

Then seal them


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Iron-X for me :thumb:


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

smart wheels and iron x


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Done my wheels today and wolfs decon gel did the job of getting stubborn dust off


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

iron x then some AS tardis if needed. 

lay down some good protection for next time like Gtechniq C5, FK1000p etc


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Smart wheels, then TARDIS


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

I thought this in the past with some wheels, smart wheels gave it a bleeping good go, then after a rinse TARDIS did shift that little bit extra, of you have it what have you got to loose it does literally do miracles


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Ben Gum said:


> Why the tardis guys? If the OP's description is right then tardis is pointless.


depending on exactly what you are doing any wheel should be sealed to aid in cleaning down the line so for me i go for: -

APC or bilberry on wheels as i still have some left :lol:
Tardis for tar removal 
Iron remover for really stubborn dirt.
clay if necessary 
quick polish to bring the bling up
and seal i would go for something like ceramishield though personally


----------



## beretta man (Jun 1, 2011)

Wolfs de-ironiser version 3.

Awesome stuff


----------



## mjn (May 16, 2011)

Get 'em refurbed, then seal them for easiest solution 

Seriously though, a go with Bilberry -> Tardis -> IronX should get rid of 99% of dirt, and don't forget a clay to make the wheel super smooth :thumb:


----------



## jazz5000 (Jul 23, 2012)

Whats a good sealant?

I have tried bilberry to clean my wheels. But there's still brake dust remaining.
Think i will get Iron-X and a good sealant.

Hopefully that will work for me


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

jazz5000 said:


> Whats a good sealant?/QUOTE]
> 
> Planet Polish Wheel Sealant for the win :thumb:


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

I cleaned rather abused wheels at the weekend.

Billberry
Wonder Wheels
Wolfs Decon
Tardis
Clay
followed by C5 to seal them.

Wheels would have to be beyond salvage if this could not fix them!


----------

